# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  što sam danas vidjela

## mišica

Nećete vjerovati, kao što ni ja nisam. 
Danas na bundeku, križanje, staje veliki auto (viša klasa), unutra na prvom sjedalu mama u krilu drži dvoje male djece. Jedno od njih kroz otvoren prozor visi do pola van i maše rukama.
Preznojila sam se. Stala na pol zebre, gledam i ne vjerujem majke mi.
ALI to nije sve.
3 metra (doslovno) stoji mlada policajka u uniformi. I tako mi dođemo do nje, i pitam je nju:   :Evil or Very Mad:  oprostite gospodična što vi ovdje radite?? sunčate se??? Ona  :?  Ja: Vidim da ništa ne radite, jer da radite vidjeli bi kako vam je ispred nosa prošlo dijete u autu koje napola viri van. Ona: SVAKI RODITELJ JE ODGOVORAN ZA SVOJE DIJETE! Ja:  :Evil or Very Mad:  dobro, ali vi ste tu na dužnosti, to vam je bilo ispred nosa, i oćete da vam nabrojim sve što nije bilo po zakonu. Dakle-2 djece na prvom sicu, bez sjedalica mami u krilu tj. na komandnoj ploči sjede i plus jedno napola viri van. Ona se zblesirala. Ja sad već   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   velim: molim da radite ono zašto ste tu, a ne da se sunčate, a i obzirom da imate uniformu trebali bi poznavati zakon!!! i okrenem se i odem.
Rekao mi je muž kasnije da nisam normalna, ali mi se um pomutio. PA ŠTA ONI RADE?!?! 
Šta kažete na ovo i što bi vi napravile??

----------


## krumpiric

najvjerojatnije isto što i ti.

----------


## Juroslav

ja bih ju još zatražil ime i broj značke da napišem prijavu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## saška

mišica, svaka čast!

----------


## Maslačkica

> mišica, svaka čast!


X

X Juroslav!

----------


## Cathy

Ako je imala bijelu uniformu, onda nema nikakve ovlasti osim da regulira promet. 8)

----------


## gita75

Svaka čast! 
Ja sam jednostavno odustala... Kad vidim nešto takvo, jednostavno okrenem glavu, duboko uzdahnem i nastavim dalje.
To je tužno ali... Nakon što su me više puta isprdali bez razloga, samo zato jer sam pokušavala objasniti zašto je potrebno koristiti AS i na koji način ona štiti dijete...
Jednostavno nemam više snage! Kad vidim takav prizor, plače mi se ali istina je da je svaki roditelj odgovoran za svoje dijete. A policija je odgovorna za kažnjavanje onih koji ne poštuju zakon.

----------


## upornamama

> ... A policija je odgovorna za kažnjavanje onih koji ne poštuju zakon.


 upravo se o ovome i radi. uvjerena sam da bi više roditelja koristilo AS kad bi policija radila svoj posao.

----------


## Maslačkica

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... A policija je odgovorna za kažnjavanje onih koji ne poštuju zakon.
> 
> 
>  upravo se o ovome i radi. uvjerena sam da bi više roditelja koristilo AS kad bi policija radila svoj posao.


X
I da li ste ikad doživjeli da policajac obrati pažnju da li su se putnici na zadnjem sjedalu vezali? Ja nikad...

----------


## brane

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... A policija je odgovorna za kažnjavanje onih koji ne poštuju zakon.
> 
> 
>  upravo se o ovome i radi. uvjerena sam da bi više roditelja koristilo AS kad bi policija radila svoj posao.


X

----------


## Audrey

Na jednoj drugoj temi sam rekla da me zanima koliko je uopće kazni naplaćeno radi nepropisnog prevoženja djece, i kladim se da bi se dalo na prste izbrojati.
Kako ljudi znaju da se moraju vezati? Pa tako jer ih je, ili njima poznate, lupilo po džepu. Kako će saznati da djecu moraju voziti u autosjedalicama? Pa isto tako! Teško da se to spominje (bar u moje vrijeme nije) ili dovoljno naglašava u autoškoli, a od onog što pročitaš iz zakona a treba ti za polaganje ionako većinu zaboraviš poslije, ostanu ti one stvari s kojima se u prometu susrećeš često. Zato, kazne svako malo, i da vidiš što će svi biti educirani o važnosti korištenja autosjedalice!
A da policajac ne reagira na očigledan prekršaj mi je neprihvatljivo. Doduše, znam ja i policajce koji si djecu voze kao krumpire i ne vežu se, jer 'neće me kaznit kolega'.

----------


## mišica

napominjem da je mlada dama bila u uniformi policajca, ne u onoj bijeloj. prošlo mi je kroz glavu da joj uzmem broj značke i prijavim čak sam i zagledala u značku na košulji. smije li se policajca uopće tražiti broj značke u ovakvoj situaciji?? da nebi ona mene tužila za maltretiranje osobe u uniformi??
danas cijeli dan prepričavam tu zgodu, još uvijek ne vjerujem.

----------


## daisy may

kako da ne, slobodno tražiš broj značke!
Mene su jednom zaustavili i kao trebala sam platiti kaznu za prebrzu vožnju, a nisam vozila prebrzo,
i tako priđe meni policajka bez kape (ostavila je kapu na krovu njihova auta) i ona meni uporno hoće naplatit kaznu...
Samo sam joj rekla; Dajte mi molim vas broj značke, nemate kapu, a dobro znate kako morate izgledati na dužnosti.....
rekla je; hvala lijepa i doviđenja....

----------


## spajalica

jednom prilikom smo imali temu koja je bliska ovoj
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51133

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Mad:  
Prije cca 10-ak dana vozim se prema Kvatriću, ispred mene  mali plavi Hyundai, na "guzi" auta kočoperi se Rodina naljepnica  "AS uvijek i svugdje" (ona narančasta) a na zadnjem sicu: mama (ili možda dobrodržeća baka?) drži jednogodišnjaka u krilu dok djete veselo skakuće. 
Nisam ih uspjela sustići jer sam morala skrenuti prema Maksimiru, ali..... ako se koja mama prepoznaje u ovom opisu: 

 :Predaja:  
*Haloooooooo.... ljudi nije dovoljno NALJEPITI naljepnicu!* 

To je čista pljuska svim Rodinim naporima. 
Ako svjesno odlučite dovoditi svoje dijete u opasnost - skinite barem naljepnicu. 
Ionako vam ona (očito) ništa ne znači   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rahela

mišica, svaka čast, dobro si napravila!

btw, ne moram vam reći da sam ja jedna među "luđim" mama koja po svoje dijete u vrtić dolazi s autom u kojoj postoji AS i koja I VEŽE dijete u tu sjedalicu
jesam luda, kaj ne?
pitaju me često "kaj on hoće sjedit u sjedalici?"
a tko ga pita jel on to hoće - nema izbora - u AS se mora sjediti i mora biti vezan u njoj. i točka. ( s tim da se on ni ne buni, jer mu je najnormalnije da sjedi i da je vezan, jer drugačije ni ne zna   :Heart: )
i s obzirom da imamo 2 auta i izmjenjujemo se u dovoženju i odvoženju djeteta u vrtić, imamo i 2 AS (koliko god to bahato i skupo nekima izgledalo  :Rolling Eyes:  )  
otišla ja o.t. ali morala sam se ispucat, neki dan sam imala "situaciju"  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

naljepnica se dijeli u rodinu kljunu u rodilištu, tako da...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> naljepnica se dijeli u rodinu kljunu u rodilištu, tako da...


... kritika nije bila namijenjena rodi nego mami   :Smile:

----------


## jkitanov

meni dodje frendica prije mjesec-dva lijep novi auto, no krenu on kuci, a dijete mami pod krilo na suvozacevom sjedalu. kaze da nemoze nista, da nece nazad u sjedalicu. no nisu se opametili ni kad je mala(2.5g) razbila sajbu glavom na parkingu. kako im onda pomoci. ma kakva policija dijete se nikad nije ni vozilo u sjedalici koja sluzi za ukras  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lidać2

ja jucer sa svojom malenom udem u bus,stanicu kasnije uletava zena sa dvoje djece i snjima valjda baka. mama sa mladim djetetom (oko 2god) sjedne a starije (oko 4god) hoda po busu koji vozi...
da bi i mama i baka tome djetetu sto hoda rekle nista a da bi mama to mlade s kojim sjedi digla da stoji na sjedalu i drzi se samo za sipku (onu vodoravnu na prvim sjedalima kod drugih vrati) a meni mrak na oci da je vozac samo malo jace zakocio to djete bi samo tako odletilo ,moglo bi i celjust potrgati i mnogo jos toga...da nisam bila skoro na kraju busu i da sam bila samo odletila bi njoj i svasta joj izrekla...
koja je to neodgovornost ...
moja malena ima 4god i zeli sama sjediti u busu ali ja ju jos uvijek cvrsto drzim u krilu ...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Nažalost prepune su nam ceste takvih neodgovornih roditelja, svakodnevno viđam takve scene i svaki put se iznova čudim  :Sad:  ...

----------


## crnka84

Ja se danas vozim s dragim i zena sa jedno 7 - 8 djece ( bila je iza njih jos grupa djece s jednom zenom, pa pretpostavljam da je teta ili sl. ) i prelaze cestu, a pješački 10 m dalje, nisam mogla vjerovat i kao da to nije dovoljno kasnije na drugom djelu grada ide par s 2 preslatke blizanke od jedno mozda 3-4 god ulaze u auto, curice same ulaze u auto bez sjedalica, nit se vezu nit ista   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ja to ne mogu vjerovat, pa jel ljudi toliko ne obracaju pozornost na to da SVOJE dijete voze iza, a za ovaj prvi slucaj da ni ne govorim   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## boškarin

Samo da i ja kažem koju. Mene teta u našem vrtiću pitala jednom prilikom je li N uvijek u AS????  Kaže kako je X puta upozoravala roditelje, ali neki kao da su gluhi i retardirani.  Mi imamo ( s mojim roditeljima) 3 auta i 3 AS kupljene u isto vrijeme. Nema govora o bilo kakvoj vožnji izvan AS.

----------


## sonata

Ma svako malo vidim djecu kako veselo skakucu na prednjem ili zadnjem sjedalu i prodju me trnci svaki put. Ne shvacam kako te roditelje nije strah i da ne pomisle da ce se mozda cijeli zivot kajati zbog "samo 5 minuta da dodju do kuce"   :/

----------


## SpOOklica

Ja sam se jednom u našem selu zaprepastila kada sam čekajući autobus vidjela ženu kako u autu (da je bar neki auto nego nešto malešno tipa SPARK ili AVEO) vozi ni više ni manje nego 8 (riječima - osmero!!!) djece. Nisam sigurna, po uzrastu klinaca mogla bi to biti teta iz vrtića s klincima. 
Podsjeća me na (mislim) Zibbinu priči sa razvoženjem klinaca okolo. Troje naprijed (dvoje sjede jedno drugom u krilu, jedan stoji), petero nazad.

Tada nisam bila trudan, nisam znala beknut o autosjedalicama, ali mi se bogami urezalo u mozak.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Danas i ja vidjela auto s Rodinom naljepnicom, a djete od možda tri-četiri godine bez sjedalice i još na prednjem sjedalu, naravno nevezan, a tata krši sve propise koji postoje.

A neki dan moja susjeda - u štiklama (ovaj je komentar radi dojma) , s četverogodišnjakom u krilu, on okreće volan i stišće kočnicu (prozor auta bio otvoren, mi u šetnji) pa sam čula komentar da mora jače stisnuti kočnicu da bi mogli stati... :shock: 
S obzirom da sam "istoj" još prije tri godine nekoliko puta spomenula da sjedalica služi da se u nju stavljaju i vežu djeca, odlučila je to rješiti na lakši način - izvadila je sjedalicu jer ionako im ne koristi.

Mama vozi djete u sjedalici, ali nevezano, priča na mobitel i puši. Djete skače po sjedalici, i ja samo gledam kad će izletiti. Signaliziram joj da joj je djete nevezano - a ona meni srednji prst. Ja vozim svoju uredno vezanu u sjedalicama i pita me M. da zašto ova mama ne pazi na svoje djete kad ga nije vezala.

Imamo dva auta, u svakom po dvije sjedalice i proglašeni smo za najveće frikove....

----------


## upornamama

Ljudi su uvjereni da se neće baš njima desiti, a i ono " pa znaš ti kako brzo moraš ići da napraviš ozbiljan sudar"...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kinder

Pametnom je dovoljno 1x reći.
Svatko je odgovoran za svoje dijete .

----------


## marmar

Jednom zgodom su prijateljice moje 6-godišnje kćeri na parkiralištu vidjele kako ju smještam u as i povikale na sav glas "M... se vozi u sjedalici!!!!", kao da je sletio vanzemaljac...

----------


## VIPmama

> uniformi policajca, ne u onoj bijeloj


Možda samo prometni policajci - u uniformi ali s bijelom KAPOM, mogu kažnjavati prometne prekršaje 


I pridružujem se freakovima, gledaju nas kao s Mjeseca  :/

----------


## TeFil

Često kad idemo iz vrtića vidim da roditelji klince voze na svim mogućim sjedištima. 
Moji kad vide da neko djete ne sjeda u auto sjedalicu viću "gle, mama XY-a je mama stavila u krilo, a vozi" ili " XY nema sjedalicu" i sl. Toliko sam ih ispilila sa sjedalicama i da nema vožnje bez njh da oni samo detektiraju "problematične". Čak su jednoj curici drugi dan rekli da se tako ne vozi i da je njima mama rekla... Teta se smijala, a roditelje nisam nakon toga vidjela. 
Savjesna mamina djeca!  :Heart:

----------


## katja29

Čitala sam ovo i ne vjerovala, kad ono i ja sam jučer doživjela  još veći :shock: ! Došao jučer tata policajac u službenom autu i uniformi po dvoje djece ispred jednog sisačkog vrtića i gledam ja, on uredno dijete od jedno 1,5 god. stavi pored sebe na prednje sjedalo, dok se  odvoze curetak  skače po sjedalu, a drugo od jedno 4 god. skače odozada...i naravno da nije upalio svjetla...

I sad će mi takav za koji tjedan pametovati kad me zaustavi  :?

----------


## stanam

a MM  :Saint:   je neki dan kad smo stali na crveno i u susjednom autu ugledali muza i zenu i djecu njima u krilu(naprijed naravno i nazalost) digao rucnu izasao van i spomenutima na prozor nesto poceo govorit a mozda i vikat. nisam pitala sta je govorio ali djeca su pocela bjezat na zadnja sjedista. bar je njih preplasio pa se nadam se nece vise sjetit da idu naprijed. malo heavy metoda 8)

----------


## Ninči

> Ako je imala bijelu uniformu, onda nema nikakve ovlasti osim da regulira promet. 8)


Moj prijatelj je 4 godine faksa radio u toj bijeloj uniformi. I baš sam ga jednom prilikom pitala što oni trebaju raditi kada vide da netko radi neki prekršaj i mogu li ga oni kazniti. Rekao je naravno da ga ne mogu kazniti, ali da im je dužnost zapisati registraciju i odmah javiti policiji što je dotična osoba napravila. Tako da nije baš da ne mogu oni ništa. :/

----------


## stanam

> kako da ne, slobodno tražiš broj značke!
> Mene su jednom zaustavili i kao trebala sam platiti kaznu za prebrzu vožnju, a nisam vozila prebrzo,
> i tako priđe meni policajka bez kape (ostavila je kapu na krovu njihova auta) i ona meni uporno hoće naplatit kaznu...
> Samo sam joj rekla; Dajte mi molim vas broj značke, nemate kapu, a dobro znate kako morate izgledati na dužnosti.....
> rekla je; hvala lijepa i doviđenja....


Nije Stanam već njezin M. 

Policajac sam pa se osjećam nadahnuto reci koju rijec o temi.

Da policajci rijetko kažnjavaju zbog nevoženja djece u AS to možemo saznati tek ako ih pitamo tj. ako oni vode statistiku o toj vrsti prekršaja, sve ostalo je spekulacija tj. naši osobni izdvojeni doživljaji.

Jesi li vozila prebrzo ili ne to ne bih znao jer nisam bio tamo. Prometna policija koja radi po toj problematici mjerenje brzine vrši na način utvrđen zakonom sa za to po zakonu utvrđenim uređajem. Kada uređaj izmjeri prekoračenje brzine svaka daljnja rasprava o tome od strane prekršitelja je bezpredmetna. Način da se izmjeri prekoračenje brzine bez uređaja ne postoji.

Sto se tiče kape istina je da ju treba imati kada te zaustavlja ali to nije i ne može biti razlog da na sankcionira tvoj prekršaj. Tako da je u biti veći grijeh to što te pustila nego što nije imala kapu. Prekoraćenjem brzine dovodiš sebe i druge u opasnost. Nenosenje kape vjeruj mi nije nikad nikome naškodilo. Iz perspektive policajca ponekad me takve osobe koje zaustavim zbog počinjenog prekršaja a one mi kažu, karikiram, kapa vam stoji na krivo, podsjećaju na malu djecu koja se kad ih uloviš u nestašluku pokusavaju izgovarati na bilo koji način. Druga stvar da ti policajac priđe pod utjecajem alkohola, obraća ti se neprikladno i sl. 

U pokušaju da bude objektivan. Oprostite mi moguću subjektivnost teško ju je izbjeći.

----------


## daddycool

> Nije Stanam već njezin M.


Molim te da otvoriš svoj profil jer pisanje pod tuđim nickom nije baš prihvatljiva praksa a rado bi da nam se u teme o autosjedalicama (a i ostale naravno) uključi i policajac.





> Da policajci rijetko kažnjavaju zbog nevoženja djece u AS to možemo saznati tek ako ih pitamo tj. ako oni vode statistiku o toj vrsti prekršaja, sve ostalo je spekulacija tj. naši osobni izdvojeni doživljaji.


MUP normalno vodi statistiku i o tom segmentu, i iako je nemam sad uz sebe imao sam je prilike vidjeti i moram potvrditi da je prilično poražavajuća u odnosu na broj tih prekršaja koji se može uočiti u svakodnevnom prometu (to istraživanje je nedavno provela i RODA, tako da i te podatke imamo). Tako da nažalost nije osobni doživljaj nego je činjenica.

----------


## ja_mama

ja bi trazila njen broj znacke i onda poslala pismo mup-u

----------


## dolphins

Hm da. Okretanje glave nije najbolji način ali je ponekad jedini mogući da i sami ne dobijemo nešto u glavu od neodgovornih roditelja.
Ja sam mama blizanaca dakle nema ni nasljeđivanja mojih vlastitih as pa u 2 auta imamo 4 as i ja to smatram sasvim normalnim.

Samo jednom se desilo da su djeca u vrtiću otišla na preedstavu busom bez pojasa - digla sam toliku prašinu da eno ih upravo su jučer pokazali novi certifikat za bus, ugradili pojaseve i pristali na akciju o AS u kojoj smo SVIM roditeljima podjelili Rodine brošure u i izvan vrtića i održali čak i malo predavanje o uputama vezanja nekim roditeljima. ZNAM da su me večinom smatrali frikom i roditelji i većia teta - što je posebno žalosno ali ipak vidim i neke pomake. U našem vrtiću prije je recimo 70% djece dovoženo u as sada je čak malo bolje pa eto nije sve bilo uzaludno.

----------


## Sunseeker

...strašno je kako sve roditelji voze svoju djecu, nekada i za ne povjerovati...
...npr. prije jedno dva mjeseca vidim ja (pretpostavljam baku) kako vozi unučicu u autu (mala nema više od 3 godine)... vozi ju u berlingu (znate kako oni imaju veliki bunker i onu policu široku iza?!), e sad, mala na koljenima na zadnjem sjedalu baca lopticu u zadnje staklo i penje se preko te police iza po nju i opet, i opet...  :shock:  :shock: ...meni oči ispale i gledam da li ja to dobro vidim i mislim se da li da joj šta kažem, ali eto, krenula je sa semafora i to jadno dijete je trznulo s te police samo kod kretanja sa semafora, neznam šta bi bilo da mora samo naglo zakočiti, a kamo li (ne daj Bože) da se sudare s nekim...
...a i naša policija... mislim da bi stvarno trebali voditi više računa o djeci u autima...

----------


## we&baby

mj dana sam u hr i LJUDI MOJI nitko od mojih poznatih, niti rodbine ne vozi djecu u sjedalicama!

mi smo vanzemaljci ovdje.

jaaaako sam razocarana...gdje su te Rode, gdje su osvjesteni roditelji...ja oko sebe vidim samo nevezanu djecu?!?



 :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

> jaaaako sam razocarana...gdje su te Rode, gdje su osvjesteni roditelji...ja oko sebe vidim samo nevezanu djecu?!?


Jedna Roda se danas smrzavala na -5 sat vremena ispred vrtića s policajcem kako bismo upozorili roditelje na sigurnost djece u vozilu. I to 4. put u tjedan dana. 

Rade Rode punom parom, samo što je pametnom jednom dosta reći, a glupi neće shvatiti ni nakon 100 puta.

----------


## Janoccka

> mj dana sam u hr i LJUDI MOJI nitko od mojih poznatih, niti rodbine ne vozi djecu u sjedalicama!
> 
> mi smo vanzemaljci ovdje.
> 
> jaaaako sam razocarana...gdje su te Rode, gdje su osvjesteni roditelji...ja oko sebe vidim samo nevezanu djecu?!?


Ako ti ne možeš educirati svoju rodbinu zašto misliš da mogu Rode?

----------


## bebelina

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=273&Show=2808

Procitaj , a onda nas prozivaj !   :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

eh nažalost je previše ovakvih prizora u prometu.
Male bebe na krilima, klinci ispod 5 godina posvuda u autu...

Nas gledali ko luđake kad je prerastao AS 0+ i kad smo kupili I, a tek kad smo rekli da će dobit još jednu kad preraste tu drugu  :shock:

2 obitelji sam uspjela malo educirat i kupili su AS...jedni je koriste jedni povremeno. Svi se samo drže oni kako su nas naši odgojili bez...a o dobrobiti djece nitko ne misli.

----------


## betty boop

zanima me jedna stvar...
pa zar policiji nije u interesu naplaćivati kazne za nepropisno prevoženje djece u prometu, ako ne već radi dobrobiti djece, onda iz čiste financijske isplativosti???  :Undecided: 

i kakav je to odgovor policajke da su djeca odgovornost roditelja??? pa i vezanje odraslih se onda može tumačiti kao odgovornost svakog pojedinca samog za sebe ali mislim da se proračun dobrano popunio takvim kaznama, i neka je...
može li se kako utjecati na policiju da počne češće pisati kazne za nevezivanje djece? 

i još nešto što bi sigurno pomoglo u osvješćivanju roditelja, a to je da policija po defoultu u obavijesti za javnost navede i na koji se način dijete prevozilo u autu ukoliko je dijete bilo u vozilu koje je sudjelovalo u udesu...

----------


## we&baby

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=273&Show=2808
> 
> Procitaj , a onda nas prozivaj !


ako su tvoja djeca vezana u sjedalici, zasto se osjecas prozvanom?
ne, nisam roda (jos uvijek), kad to budem smatrat cu se odgovorna educirati..do tad ne ustrucavam se komentirati ako nesto zelim
a zelim komentirati da jos uvijek ne kuzim sta policija ovdje radi, i cem sluze propisi sigurnosti u prometu , za njih? bas kako je betty boop napisala....

----------


## Danka_

> ako su tvoja djeca vezana u sjedalici, zasto se osjecas prozvanom?


Prozvala si Rodu:



> mi smo vanzemaljci ovdje.
> 
> jaaaako sam razocarana...gdje su te Rode, gdje su osvjesteni roditelji...ja oko sebe vidim samo nevezanu djecu?!?


...pa ti je bebelina stavila link na članak gdje možeš saznati više o tome "gdje su te Rode"

----------


## Linda

Ma, dajte cure, nije uopće važno je li tko koga prozvao... mi najbolje znamo što i kako se radi u Rodi, ali ono što je žalosno i o čemu uopće govori ovaj topic jest da oni koji trebaju provoditi zakon ne rade svoj posao... zbog neznanja, neupućenosti, neosvještenosti, tko bi znao. Mislim da je između ostalog (nažalost) to jedan od glavnih razloga zašto se tolika djeca voze kao krumpiri. Svi se pobrinu da u autu bude prva pomoć, onaj svijetleći prsluk, da se vežu na prednjim sjedalima..., itd. u prvom redu jer se boje da ih policija ne kazni. Da policija uopće obraća pažnju na to kako se djeca transportiraju i da se pišu za to adekvatne kazne, sigurno bi bilo drukčije... strašno žalosno.
Moj poznanik policajac nikad svoje dijete nije vozio u as, kako onda očekivati išta od "predstavnika zakona".

----------


## jadro

potpis pod Lindin post x

osim djela sa frendom policajcem..nemam frenda policajca  :Grin:

----------


## Zrina

Mogu samo potvrditi nemar policije: kod nas je u više navrata policajac UPOZORAVAO pred vrtićem da klinci moraju biti u sjedalicama.  :Shock:  
Ok, bolje išta nego ništa, ali sam mu ipak pripomenula da u buduće očekujem i da mene samo upozore kad ne budem vezana ili mi, ne daj bože neće raditi svjetla po danu  :Rolling Eyes:  jer po njihovom je to ipak važnije od života djece - nije baš imao niš pametno za reći u svoju obranu....

----------

